# wood workers forum invasion...



## JOHNNY QUEST

I am going to build a wooden smokehouse... 7FT. tall x 36x36 .
i HAVE A NEW HOBBY TO GO ALONG WITH MY NUMEROUS OTHERS AND SAUSAGE MAKING IS IT.
I plan to invade this forum. It will be built out of fire rated plywood and then 1 inch insulation then cover the inside with dura rock.. then screet the inside down with hi heat grout.
I found a digital controller that will controll the heat and keep it at 165 deg. 

should get started tomorrow..

pics soon....


Randall.


----------



## EndTuition

Bring it!

We like pictures by the way....


----------



## Bobby

Sounds like a woodworking project to me. Bring on the pictures.


----------



## biggreen

I just want to taste the results.

later, biggreen


----------



## Hooked

In progress pictures will be good but results..........we want to see the results....lol

Time for another gathering ???


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

here is the progress so far... I went to the home depo and purchased everything needed for completion..
At 184.00 i am way ahead of the game. a 6' smokehouse would cost 2500.00 if i were to buy it premade. it would be stainless, but this one will be 6'6" x 36"x36" and concrete lined.

the electronics to run it are 159.99 at allied kenco..

So for about 350.00 i should be smokin large amounts soon..:work:


----------



## 3192

JQ....looks like a great project! I think you are on to something there! Are you going to do the stuffing part too? Thanks for the pics and keep 'em coming...gb


----------



## Brew

Getting ready to do a smoke house myself so I'll be following along. Won't have to do much building though, I got the hook up on a stainless double wide reefer about 4' wide, 3' deep & 6' tall so I'll just need to add a burner, controls & a stack. Even getting a bunch of stainless racks with it so I'll keep some whole and remove every other bar on others for hanging sausage. Gonna go the natural gas route on mine so I can hook it up to the house supply and will be able to generate enough heat/smoke for BBQing. Should be big enough to do a couple hundred pounds at a time.

Jeff


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Brew said:


> Getting ready to do a smoke house myself so I'll be following along. Won't have to do much building though, I got the hook up on a stainless double wide reefer about 4' wide, 3' deep & 6' tall so I'll just need to add a burner, controls & a stack. Even getting a bunch of stainless racks with it so I'll keep some whole and remove every other bar on others for hanging sausage. Gonna go the natural gas route on mine so I can hook it up to the house supply and will be able to generate enough heat/smoke for BBQing. Should be big enough to do a couple hundred pounds at a time.
> 
> Jeff


hey jeff,, where did you find a freezer... i looked all over for a used one that didn't work. no luck.. the price on the scrap stainless box was out of this world.

yes Galvbay.. i am doing the stuffin and seasoning mixes.. snack sticks and polish sausage.. mabey even a little jalapeno sausage...
randall

soon there will be a quest sausage redfish cup.....


----------



## Brew

Randall, I'm getting it from Chelsea catering which is Continental airlines flight kitchen. They are upgrading a lot of stuff and I claimed one working one for my business and a non-working one for the smoker. They had a few more I think, I can check on it if you're interested.

Jeff


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Brew said:


> Randall, I'm getting it from Chelsea catering which is Continental airlines flight kitchen. They are upgrading a lot of stuff and I claimed one working one for my business and a non-working one for the smoker. They had a few more I think, I can check on it if you're interested.
> 
> Jeff


 cost would be a big factor. check for me would ya.


----------



## Viking48

Check out this site https://www.lemonsauctioneers.com/ . They do a lot of school auctions and you can find refrigerators, warmers etc. Sometimes they go cheap and sometimes they are expensive. Good luck.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

My gizmo came in today.. Its really sweet.. Temp control in 2 degree increments. They didn't put a plug in the box for some reason, they say i have to choose my own.. I will get one from my comercial project rated for 30 amps and never worry about it again..

Really nice unit.. it will shut the heating element down at whatever i set it at and turn it back on when it drops 3 degree's. you can also calibrate it for true temp.

159.99


----------



## txbigred

Randall,
I think that is the same controller I used on my original small smoker. It did work very well!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

cool dave. it looks like a gooden..


Sorry for the lack of pics lately, but i must have pulled a growin or something at work, cuz i cant even bend over.. early nite tonight and hopeing to feel better tomorrow...


----------



## Brew

Randall,
Got a call in about that other reefer but haven't heard back yet. Got mine for free, was told just come haul them off, can't get much cheaper then that. 

Jeff


----------



## Tortuga

Brew said:


> Randall,
> Got a call in about that other reefer but haven't heard back yet. Got mine *for free,* was told just come haul them off, can't get much cheaper then that.
> 
> Jeff


------------

Whoeeee, Jeff...bet that'll cure ol' Randall's groin.. Betcha he'll have a 'miracle' recovery in the AM when he see's your post... Can't beat FREE !!!

Git after it, JQ...sounds like it's right up yore alley....then you'll have a really cool place where you can smoke your okra... Dunno about that.. Smoked a lot of stuff in my day..grapevine, cigs, pipe..and a few thangs I can't remember..but I NEVER heard of anyone smokin' OKRA....:rotfl:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I'm feelin a bit better today.. So i got started on the smoker..
this is a side wall.. i have the cross supports at 16 inches so i can hang the racks and have something to secure them to..

i went ahead and got 3/4 insulation and doubled it up between the spacers.

thats 1 1/2 inches before the Dura-rock goes on.. the opposite side will be built identical.. the back and front will only have bracing at halfway just for support..

when finished there will be 2 3/4" of insulation from the elements..

Randall


----------



## Tortuga

That's looking good, Randall.. Man,..I envy you guys that can take on a project like that and just whup it out.. I gotta buy 'ready-made'..(and even "some assembly required" can give me fits)..LOL 

Glad you're feeling better....NOW, get busy and slap that sucker together. I'm 'jones'ing' for some good smoked links..(and even might try yore 'smoked okra' just for an 'adventure' in dining)...:rotfl:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

The left side is done... I need to build an exact opposite for the right.


the front and back are gunna be a cake walk.

the 2x4's turned on edge are for door hinges and casters..


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Sorry Jim... the new cigar pens look great..


But did say i was going to invade the forum. :cheers: 



The first piece of Dura-Rock is installed.. For those of you that don't what dura rock is its a cement wallboard made to go behind tile to keep moisture probs from occuring..

they do lighten it up a bit with some little foam balls in the mix so each piece doesn't weigh 100 lbs..
its still perty heavy tho.. when i coat it with grout and then season the smokehouse it will have a thin layer of tar to help seal it all in...

here ya go


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Ok right and left sides are done.. I have the back panel in production..
should have 3 of the 6 sides completed tomorrow.. top and bottom will be a breeze but the door is still in research, I plan now to make it a 2 piece. a small bottom section so i don't have to open the whole unit to add sawdust for smoke.. i'm thinkin, a small bottom door about 16 inches
to open and add stuff.

I ordered some 6" casters today and just won a labratory thermodine hotplate 1900 series for the heating element on ebay..
the price of this thing is growing but i should be in it for less than 500.00.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

ok guys.. I'm doing a smoke plate test and i have found that if i throw a few larger chunks in there it disturbs the burn just enough to make the burn slow down and not spread so fast..

This bowl has been going for an hour with only 1 big hand full of sawdust..

If this rain would quit i could finish the box...

randall


----------



## Tortuga

I really think you could for sure 'season' the smoke plate if you'd just chunk a few nice plump slimy OKRAs in there...:tongue: 


(j/k..Randolph...nice work..as always..):cheers:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Tortuga said:


> I really think you could for sure 'season' the smoke plate if you'd just chunk a few nice plump slimy OKRAs in there...:tongue:
> 
> (j/k..Randolph...nice work..as always..):cheers:


 Jim the OKRA goes in the sausage... lol
But now that you mention it.

"Johnny Quests" OKRA smoked Habenaro and Okra Polish sausage sounds good too...:wink:


----------



## Tortuga

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Jim the OKRA goes in the sausage... lol
> But now that you mention it.
> 
> *"Johnny Quests" OKRA smoked Habenaro and Okra Polish sausage* sounds good too...:wink:


-------------

GAD !!!!! That's got my hemmorhoids burnin' already just thinking about it.:hairout:

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I have been able to get some work done on it this morning..

I got tired of moving these panels around by myself so i put 3 sides together and added some HD 6" casters. each panel is about 100lbs with the durarock on it. i had to add some temp. braces to hold the front untill i get the doors built...
I also added a damper vent at the top of the back that will flush with the top of the smoker. i didn't want to cut a hole in the top and end up with water leaks down the road.. i will make it adjustable with a hand lever of some sort..

i still have a little ways to go but its really taking shape now...

Randall


----------



## Tortuga

All this time, effort and expense, and we got a............."Porta Potty"???:rotfl: 










(j/k.Randall...Lookin' SUPER..and can't wait to try the FIRST link.. )


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

LOL... I thought the same thing Jim..


I'm going to put a cresent moon on the door just for you....lol...

it really is comming along..
I scrapped the hot plat for heat idea tho..
this thing is huge.. I bought a kenmore oven heating element to heat it with. now i am building a metal shield to keep the heat from the wood and durarock..
i should be able to turn it on like a stove and the thermocouple will keep it between 162 for sausage and 240 for smoked ribs and stuff..

Randall


----------



## Tortuga

LOL..that 'moon' might be a good idea...keep 'visitors' from sneakin' in and making off with your links....but, then again on the other hand...they might be somebody who NEEDED to use an outhouse...and that might be a little rough on the links or ribs... 


On a more serious note...you AMAZE me with yore skills..Is there anything in the world that you can't build??.. You gotta accept the compliment for what it's worth....coming from a guy who CAN'T BUILD ANYTHING...LOL:cheers:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Tortuga said:


> LOL..that 'moon' might be a good idea...keep 'visitors' from sneakin' in and making off with your links....but, then again on the other hand...they might be somebody who NEEDED to use an outhouse...and that might be a little rough on the links or ribs...
> 
> On a more serious note...you AMAZE me with yore skills..Is there anything in the world that you can't build??.. You gotta accept the compliment for what it's worth....coming from a guy who CAN'T BUILD ANYTHING...LOL:cheers:


 Jim I can't Build an OKRA!!!!!
And it frustrates the HELLL out of me.... lol..

Thanks for the compliment.. I just love ta build stuff.. bean doing it since i was 16...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

here it is with the top and bottom on...


----------



## Hooked

Looking great JQ. You have making good progress and won't be long before the first links come out.


----------



## Profish00

Looks real good Randell, can't wait to see it full of sausage.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Its come a long way this weekend.. the box is done, durarocked and grouted..
I should be able to finish the upper and lower doors this week.

My oven heating element should be here by friday and i can start the metal work for the shields and dampers.

man its a concrete vault now...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

i sealed the front shut and started seasoning it.. ITS a SMOKER!!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

OK all i have running this thing right now is a cheap walmart hotplate and some sawdust..

A 9 inch pan on a cheap hotplate and i bouncing between 113 and 118 deg.

I havent even installed the stove element yet..

i stuck the probe thru the front door seal that is tempararily sealing it so i can season it..

cool hu.. its so insulated that 2 hot plates would get me to 162 for sausage..
:work:


----------



## Profish00

Like a kid in the candy store....lol Don't blame you tho. Throw a hotdog in there see what happens.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Mark we would end up with a skeete smoked wienee at 116 deg... lol.


The electrician came by today and hooked up the back deck with 4-20 amp recepricals.. now i am wired for sound.. plug it in, set the dial, add sawdust once an hour, and presto... HABANERO AND OKRA SMOKED SAUSAGE!!!!!

Or we could just load it up with rib racks and set back and have a beer..


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I will be taking orders for thanksgiving and christmas turkeys, and easter hams and turkeys..

if ya want them injected just do it yourself and bring her on over..

Day 2 of the seasoning process is going well. Its starting to get some smoke impregnated in the walls and it smells great.....:work:


----------



## Blue Water Ho

Maaaaaaaaan Im relly dinggin this project. If I could muster up a few more brain cells I would give it a whirl.   Looking good, can wait to see the finished work and finished meats.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Can you say elements.. They came in today and i am spinning around like a wirlygig. I have been waiting on them for a week or two and they are just what the witchdoctor ordered.. 

5500 watts of smokin power each.. they have 1/2 npt threads to mount them to the metal shields and then 1/4 20 threads to hook the wires to..
The thermocouple will shut them off and on as needed and regulate the heat in the box.. cool hu........

Oh i also need a cresent moon stencil.. anyone got one...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I built the rack for the elements today and got them wired..

i did a test with the fake front door and i am able to hold any temp up to 165 at this point.. I don't want to go higher untill i get the door finished for fear of melting the insul. thats just covering it..

It works great.. it cycles + or - 3 degree's..

I will build the doors this weekend and then go for 250.. it should be no problem when i have it sealed correctly...

cool hu...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Ok guys I pushed the envelope.. I have 3 layers of 1/2 inch insulation, dura-rock and 5/8 plywood on 3 sides..
i havent built the door yet and i just have 1,,, 1/2 inch sheet covering the entire 6'6" front..
I plugged her in and did the test... when the door is finished it will be 2 3/4 inch thick. With this little bit of insul. it held 180.. I picked it up a knotch and it is now holding 200 degree's..

It didn't take 10 minutes to get there. the thermo cycles it it off and on from 198 to 201.. wow..


----------



## Hooked

Won't be long now Randall. Great job.
How do you plan to build the racks? Or do you have your eye on a ready made rack which will fit inside?
The more I see of your progress the more I think how nice it would be to build one for some of that fresh smoked 'stuff'.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Hooked said:


> Won't be long now Randall. Great job.
> How do you plan to build the racks? Or do you have your eye on a ready made rack which will fit inside?
> The more I see of your progress the more I think how nice it would be to build one for some of that fresh smoked 'stuff'.


 I installed 2x4's in the walls for mounting the racks and the rods for sausage.
It was something i have not added to the thread but they are there. I need to find 32 inch racks to fit perfect ..

I also have some perforated metal to cover the elements and the smoke tray.

So that any grease drips don't start a grease fire.. I haven't showed these yet either.. Its all been thought out throughout the build..
i have never done anything like this before so that may be the reason for the delay... heck i have never even seen an element before this. unless its rain or weather related.. just thinking of stuff before i pass it up..
I will post some pics tomorrow and saturday that should complete the project.. Its been fun...

randall


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Ok guys, doors are done. I need to add handles, latches, metal corners on the outside and shelves, rods, and dampers on the inside..

The addition of the lower door was a great plan, i can stogue the sawdust without loseing all my heat..

I took her to 220 deg. and held it there for a while to see how she would react and it works great.. I think i can get more out of her if needed..

I'm gunna paint the outside to look like a radioactive chamber.. yellow with black stripes and a couple emblems... then clean up this huge mess i have made...

Its comming along...


----------



## Profish00

Can't wait to see slim jim hanging, looks great.


----------



## Tortuga

Really looking good, Randall...Was kinda wondering about that 'hi-tech' latch at the top of the door in second pix..Lol...Keep tweaking it...and let's see some finished product..


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Tortuga said:


> Really looking good, Randall...Was kinda wondering about that 'hi-tech' latch at the top of the door in second pix..Lol...Keep tweaking it...and let's see some finished product..


 Well Jim,, you think ya have everything ya need till ya get to the next step..

That high tech latch worked well in a pinch tho, crapp i still need all kinds of crud... i am going to do a snack test in it tomorrow. mabey 5 lbs or so..
paint and stuff can come in a day or 2..

pics of sausage tomorrow...


----------



## Hooked

Oh boy.......test time!! 

Looking good and the split door is great feature.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

WELL BOYS I COULDN'T WAIT..


Here it is the first batch of habenaro pork and beef snackers...
2 full habs to 6 lbs of meat....:fireworks 
its not preaty because its a makeshift rod but its cookin...
pics in 4 hrs of the finished product.....:cheers:


----------



## Tortuga

Randall....you are SUMTHIN ELSE !!!!!

From a truckload of lumber to 'meat on the grill' in one week...Amazing !!! 


(Buy the way....I am a "Licensed Links Tester" if'n ya want an expert opinion on the finished product... looking forward too 2300 hours and a look at the weenies...) 


:cheers:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Jim here is a halftime report...


pic comparison... started and then halftime.. i'm gettin that nice red color and i have 2 hrs ta go...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

its done and i am nappy now..

internal temp was 154 and i pulled it out and rinsed it in cool water..
Its drying now.... but i think i wil have a piece.....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

HOLY MOTHER OF SAUSAGE LAND... WOW THAT IS SOME GOOD STUFF


TASTE TESTERS NEEDED... IF YA LIVE CLOSE COME GET YA SOME...


----------



## Hooked

No THAT looks like some great eating Randall. 

Like Jim said, from start to finish in a week........you're a working machine. 

If I were closer I'd take you up on the taste testing......lol

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tortuga

Way to go, Buddy !!! I knowed ya could do it.. The weenies look GREAT..

Like Hooked said...You're a 'building wonder'....

Congrats on a job well done....and..enjoyed the phone call last night..Wife thought I was nuts...but when I 'splained who it was..she understood..Kind of a 'pride' thang...and you earned it...:cheers:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Well good afternoon guys.. Man it was a late night!!! But well worth it.. Jim sorry for the late night call but i was perty wound up with it.. I needed to spread the joy..
I have been snackin on the sausage a bit this afternoon and i had a good bit last night.
I can feel those habanero's wrestling around down there and its not that bad..
i think 2 was a good add for 6lbs. much more and i would be in trouble right now.. the sausage isn't hot to taste and the hab flavor is very evident...
The smokehouse worked great and held 110 for 1 hour to dry it out ,then i kicked it up to 160 and added the mesquite smoke for 3 hrs.. at 11:00 it was to temp. 
i need to get back on it tho and get her waterproofed before it gets rained on much more.. 
Randall


----------



## Blue Water Ho

Man, after reading your post on the other thread Im glad I got a snack before I sat down and read this report. {drool} Looks good, I might consider this project so Pm's will flood you.  I just need to cut the cost a little bit right now to fit the budget. IE: element cost. Great thread, lots of info and pictures <---------how I assemble everything.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I got some more work done on it today..

Caution yellow and black, handles, latches, metal corners. I need to build the racks inside now and it will be finished..


----------



## trodery

Looks nice!


----------



## EndTuition

Outstanding !
This has been a great thread to watch and learn from! You ought to be proud of that for sure! what a cool project!
How about a parts list and some notes on what worked and what to do differently if you were to it again ?


----------



## 3192

JQ....that is one impressive looking box there! That paint job is great....wonder what Homeland Security will think of it! lol
I can't wait until you go 'commerical' and start selling some of that product on the side. By the way....how is your mesquite chip supply going? I'm getting ready to start another big vessel in a week or so. I'll keep the chips in order for you. gb


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

galvbay said:


> JQ....that is one impressive looking box there! That paint job is great....wonder what Homeland Security will think of it! lol
> I can't wait until you go 'commerical' and start selling some of that product on the side. By the way....how is your mesquite chip supply going? I'm getting ready to start another big vessel in a week or so. I'll keep the chips in order for you. gb


Jim i have burned up a bunch of it just seasoning it.[playing with it].
So the supply is gettin a little low.. a care package would be nice...

it big enough for them to see it on thier arial photo's. Hmmm. better paint the top to look like the deck...:rotfl:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

HERE YA GO BUDDY!!!!


----------



## Tortuga

Where's tha damm "New Moon" cutout ???


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

JIM I'M TRYING ta copy and paste here.







I may have to get some outside help....

Its all greek ta me and I don't do greek...


----------



## Tortuga

LOL..Well, that ain't exactly the kinda 'moon' I wuz talking about...but it'll do !

As far as the 'toxic gasses'....IF I sat down to a plate of that venison/habanero/okra sausage yore turnin' out...THAT might be a REAL problem..


----------



## txbigred

*Filler up.........*

Load that puppy up Randall


----------



## txbigred

*Out House*

OK, here's you out house............


----------



## Brew

That sausage looks good TX but I'll bet smoked bumper is a little tough to chew!!


----------



## txbigred

Brew said:


> That sausage looks good TX but I'll bet smoked bumper is a little tough to chew!!


I could have cloned it out, but I was lazy!!


----------



## grayfish

Here's one for Tortuga. I think he will know why there is a moon and star.


----------



## Tortuga

Thanks, Jack/GF...not quite sure whether that means I'm a 'Star'...or if it means I'm a 'Turkey'....:rotfl: ...(see Turkish flag below)....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

WOW I go ta bed early and this is what i wake up to.. nice work guys..
Tex those summer sausage look great!!! 

I'm doing 25lbs. of Jalapenio and cheese polish sausage this afternoon..
I'm going to start out with a mild seasoning so the japs can flavor the links up..


----------



## grayfish

Tortuga said:


> Thanks, Jack/GF...not quite sure whether that means I'm a 'Star'...or if it means I'm a 'Turkey'....:rotfl: ...(see Turkish flag below)....


I was joking with you. Ya gotta study up on your outhouse history. 

A moon and stars were used in colonial times to designate the sex of the outhouses. Originally the moon was for women and the star was for the men. But the men's outhouse was usually in such disrepair, everyone wanted to use the women's outhouse. ...so, eventually they quit using the stars altogether.

Best I could find; there was never a star and a moon on the same outhouse. I put it on yours to make it unisex.


----------



## Tortuga

OK, Gray...I'll hafta take your word on that 'un.. Not really into 'outhouse history'....:tongue: 

Dang...you are a 'Fountain' of useless information....very much like me...:rotfl:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

thier in the smoker..

25 lbs of polish jap and cheese sausage..


13,66 lb pork but and a 12 + briskett...


half way pics and finishers soon..


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Its done!!!


----------



## txbigred

Mmmmm, Tasty!! Looks good Randall. let us know how it tastes!!

Dave


----------



## Slip

That stuff looks good. I'm gettin hungry looking at it.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Thanks guys.. I have to admit i should have put more japs in it.. Its a 2 alarm at the best and i could really go for a 3.. The flavor is great and the juices just roll out when cooked on the grill or the stove. I am going to up the reciepe to 2 japs per lb and then it should have the bite i am looking for...


----------



## monkeyman1

jq, if the sausage don't sell, go into the smoker makin' bidness! looks great.


----------

